
Ask HN: Best iOS ad blocker? - collinmanderson
Is there a uBlock Origin alternative for iOS?
======
evgen
1Blocker X works rather well for me and has a large selection of customizable
options for selecting just how much you want to block.

------
collinmanderson
1Blocker? Crystal? Perfect Browser? Adblock? Adguard? Firefox Focus? Purify?
Wipr? Blockbear?

